# Turks and Caicos



## Judy (Mar 18, 2007)

I've had an ongoing II search for nearly a year for the Alexandra Resort and Spa, the only II affiliated resort in the Turks and Caicos.  I requested any week this coming summer, but I'm beginning to wonder if it will ever come through.  I see that the last TUG review is from January 2004.  Has anyone had success in getting an exchange there since then?
I wonder if any weeks from that resort are deposited, or do they just rent them out at very high rates?  
Or maybe I don't have enough trading power or the right quality rating?  I'm searching with The Ridge Tahoe, 2 bedroom, Presidents' week.
Any thoughts?  information?  advice?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 18, 2007)

I was able to book a new 2 bedroom oceanfront unit last week with High Country Club and then booked Spirit air for $222pp this morning for June 9-16, 2007.

HCC still has a ton of free weeks from June-August and the unit is located at http://www.villarenaissance.com/

You can read more about it on the other forum

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42125


----------



## Judy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you Bill.     I'll investigate it right away.


----------



## Janann (Mar 29, 2007)

*Not recommended by HGVC / RCI*

I called HGVC the other day for an exchange request with RCI, and I had a long list of possible Caribbean trades for July 2008.  The rep stated that the Alexandra was "not recommended" at this time.  I'm not sure what that means, but I thought this information might be useful if you are trying to trade.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Mar 29, 2007)

Janann said:


> I called HGVC the other day for an exchange request with RCI, and I had a long list of possible Caribbean trades for July 2008.  The rep stated that the Alexandra was "not recommended" at this time.  I'm not sure what that means, but I thought this information might be useful if you are trying to trade.



I'm not sure either. We stayed at the Alexandra last February (2006) and we had a fabulous time. The resort is fine, the beach is great. The island is very safe. Certainly nothing here not to like in my opinion.

There's almost no inventory to trade because the owners use their week. I got in through RCI points, but that was a real adventure (read my review).

You could also call the resort and ask for Paulette Smith. She showed my family and I real kindness when we were there. I'm sure she can give you the straight scoop as she is in charge of the exchanges for the Alexandra. I believe that she said that the Alexandra was considering dropping their affiliation with RCI. You might ask her that.

Tell her Dave from Canada said to call.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 15, 2007)

This is a GREAT timeshare as I was there today. They stopped selling timeshares so they can start building more expensive condos there. They are also trying to buy back as many of them as possible. So it probably has to do with economics, not quality of resort issues.


----------



## GreatGarloo (Jun 17, 2007)

Our friends had an opportunity for an extra vacation (not an exchange but a rental) for Coral Gardens in Turks and Caicos.  This was through Interval.

We booked two weeks in a two bedroom.

About a week before we were going to leave for the vacation we were told that Coral Gardens was having some kind of construction and they put us in The Alexandria for the first week and the Coral Gardens for the second week.

The Alexandria was fine.  We really liked it.  They were doing construction but it didn't interfer with our vacation.  The beach is incrediable.

We inquired at the Coral Gardens why we couldn't stay the first week while we were at the Alexandria.   There was no construction going on.  But we did find out someone had rented the whole resort for a wedding party.  

Anyway, to make up for the mix up, the Coral Gardens put us in their penthouse for the second week.

It was beautiful. 

My husband and I had been to T & C about 1992 and the changes are unbelievable.  

It seemed safe.  We had no problems.

The Alexandria was selling condos and the Coral Gardens was selling fractional vacations.

There were no time share offerings made to us.  Which was highly unusual.


----------



## Kel (Jun 17, 2007)

*Alexandra Resort*

We have an II exchange for October 2007.  We exchanged our Marriott Desert Springs II efficiency for an Alexandra Resort efficiency.  We are spoiled with 1 and 2 bedroom units - but we’ll be roughing it in efficiency.      It will just be my husband and me.

I feel like we lucked out on this one.  We didn’t have a request for the resort - it just happened to be sitting in II’s inventory last year and I grabbed it.  

The Alexandra Resort has lock off units like your Ridge Tahoe.  Are you trying for a 2 bedroom?  If you can get by with a 1 bedroom you may have a better chance with the exchange.  I hope you get your exchange.

Happy travels.

Kel


----------



## Judy (Jun 18, 2007)

We deposited our two-bedroom Ridge Tahoe (our isn't a lock-off) and requested a one-bedroom or larger at the Alexandra.  Our first week of availability started last Saturday.  The request extends through the end of July, but so far nothing. We might have to cancel soon if airfares start going up.


----------

